# Ixos 1/0 CCA Amp kit $44 shipped (not mine)



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like a sick deal to me


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Agreed. I just picked one up. Its cca but for 44 shipped its a no brainer. Thanks op.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...xos-5-farad-gti-ca780-caps-ixos-rca-ends.html

I just posted the Hybrid kits for sale.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang. Should have waited.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

